# Bulldozer doubt!



## guru_urug (Aug 19, 2011)

My friend wants to upgrade processor,motherboard and ram since his mobo and cpu went kaput. I want to make sure he gets a future proof system so want a 880g chipset mobo. His current needs are just net surfing,movies,songs, office apps. So the CPU can be something just decent like a athlon x3 440 or even a x2 is ok with him. He wont be gaming on it now. But later may need more performance.
So thts why the future proof needs. His budget for all 3 components is 7-8k max.

Which 880g mobo is good, i mean well balanced. I saw a msi mobo which even has a lightweight linux in built.
Which is better gigabyte or msi 880g?
Also whats the differnce in gigabyte GA880 GM USB3 and the UD2H? besides USB 3 functionality?

Im thinking,
mobo: Gigabyte 880GM UD2H- 4k
Procy: Athlon II x3 440- 3.2k
Ram: Gskill 2GB 1333MHz- 0.65k

Total: 7.85k

Hows this?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2011)

ur config is great, add another 2GB stick, and that's it, yep! it's great.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

Instead of a 2 GB module, get a single 4 GB stick as they are currently the mainstream Ram modules. 4 GB Kingston/Transcend 1333 MHz DDR3 will cost you around 1.3K.
Also , if you can spend 700 bucks more, get the Athlon II X4 635, available @ 4K.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ +1


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 20, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> ur config is great, add another 2GB stick, and that's it, yep! it's great.





Cilus said:


> Instead of a 2 GB module, get a single 4 GB stick as they are currently the mainstream Ram modules. 4 GB Kingston/Transcend 1333 MHz DDR3 will cost you around 1.3K.
> Also , if you can spend 700 bucks more, get the Athlon II X4 635, available @ 4K.





d6bmg said:


> ^^ +1



Thanks guys! 
Went with my friend today to lamington rd(mumbai) and got the system.
He's happy with it. 

To summarize,
gigabyte 880gm usb3L + Athlon II x3 445= Rs.7500
4GB DDR3 1333Mhz = Rs.1175

He cudnt go for the x4 becoz it wud overshoot his budget. Actually I thought the usb3L model was same as the usb3 one. But actually the usb3L has 2 DIMM slots compared to 4 on the other one. Good thing we got the 4GB single stick, so that he can upgrade to 8GB dual channel later. 

Also the L model doesnt have an IDE port  so he will have to get a convertor for his dvd drive. But those are minor hiccups, and can be overcome.  Also the option to upgrade to bulldozer is the reason we got the 880chipset, so mission accomplished


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ congrats 

BTW, what's the brand/Manufacturer of the 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz Ram Module you got ?


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 21, 2011)

oops...forgot to mention the brand. 
Its Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> oops...forgot to mention the brand.
> Its Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz



Congrats!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> oops...forgot to mention the brand.
> Its Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz



thanks for the info


----------

